# Fully Charged LIVE 2019 - June 7th, 8th and 9th - Silverstone, UK



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

I will be attending for sure.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

We will have six vehicles on display at the show... here are some teaser pictures


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> We will have six vehicles on display at the show... here are some teaser pictures


I hope you'll do a report after the show, and describe those vehicles for those of us who won't be there, since we're on another continent.

One "teaser" image is of a VW bus (or at least the shell of one)... does that mean that _ICE Breaker_ is complete?
For those who haven't been following it for the last couple of years: 1967 VW Split Screen Van - "ICE Breaker"


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

Will try to be there this time with the Think A266/PIV4 from NL. 
Any other people from NL going across the Channel ?


My plan is to travel by ferry on thursday night from Hoek of Holland to Harwich and move ahead Silverstone on friday, 217km.

Need to plan charging points every 100km.



Who's joining ?


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

https://youtu.be/Vrd0COVsWdE


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

lots show updates on the Open Inverter forum;

https://openinverter.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=67


----------

